# Walking!



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

My husband and I have started to take up backpacking. This trip we want to bring our two vizslas, Lucy she is 1 yr 4 months and Chevy he is 1 yr 2 months. How far do you think they can walk in one day? They are pretty active dogs on a normal day? Has anyone ever taken their dog on multiple day trip and also how far. I cannot find any online about how far is ok for a dog.

Also we are going to the Porkie Mountain in the Upper part of Michigan. I hear we could encounter a few Black Bears maybe. I know Black Bears get scared easy and run away, like a dog's bark would make them run. My dogs should be just as scared don't you think? They both listen 95% of the time. I just want to make sure they are safe.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

You will have no problems. I went for a 3 day hike with my V at 14 months old. Only problem I had was trying to get her to eat only dog biscuits. I had to sprinkle some milk powder over them to get her to look at them! I want to get a set of those saddle bags for her then she can carry her own food and a small blanket.

Take a 1/4" thick piece of rope about 12ft long and use this to tie the dog (or dogs up) at camp or if you stop for lunch at an old dis-used camp. Where ever humans camp they always leave rubbish behind, and other less savoury things in the bushes. You don't want your dogs sniffing around chewing up all the rubbish etc.

If your dog is not used to being tied up to different objects then you may need to do a bit of training before you go. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vlicked (Jun 19, 2008)

You can always get some bells to put on their collars so the bears can hear them approaching if you can't always keep an eye on them. Bears will more than likely run away if they can hear you.

Yeah, and like PP said, if you're going to be going for long hikes, be sure to pack food and lots of water for them as well. I think that would be right up their alley! Our V could go all day if we let him. They're going to be nice and tuckered for you at night and will have so much fun.


----------

